# Cost of living - Brisbane, Gold coast and QLD



## marlee127

Im planning on moving to the goldcoast next year in QLD and i was wondering if anyone had information on the cost of living? average pay of hospitality jobs like waitressing? or average rent of a 1 or 2 bedroom apt? average regular daily costs like groceriess?

i have been reading websites that give me such a big range of things idk what to think so i decided to write on a forum to hear opinions from real ppl! or if you have good sources with this info id appreciate it


----------



## Dexter

Jobs like hospitality - $15 - $20 per hour, often cash to hand. Depending on where in Gold Coast you want to rent prices start from $250 per week. I would count $50 per week on groceries.


----------



## Abbi

Hi 

I am planning on moving to the Gold Coast next year too! 
However, I have previously lived there before for a few years...
It is a great place to live, and the experience you get from it is superb!
Jobs in hospitality are at a minimum of $16 per hour, however many are above this minimum.
Rent for a one or two bedroom apartment depends on the location on the gold coast and features of the property...for example living on the beachfront could be much more than living further inland..but they can range from about $200-$300 as a minimum and can go all the way up to $500-$600. 
Regarding groceries, if it is just yourself i agree with the above comment ^^ $50 should be enough


----------



## tlpcorp

The Gold Coast is a modern, dynamic and sophisticated city and the gateway to Southeast Queensland’s most spectacular natural attractions.
Average Summer Temperatures:19 to 29 degrees Celsius (66 to 83 degrees Fahrenheit)
Average Winter Temperatures:9 to 21 degrees Celsius (48 to 69 degrees Fahrenheit)
Renting an apartment can cost anywhere from $200-$350 per week depending on location and size. Many students choose share accommodation with other students which is a great way to share the costs of rent and food. Eastern Shores International has a Homestay program with families in the local Coomera area.

It is recommended that you allow at least $100-$230 per week for accommodation and another $100-$150 for incidental living costs-food, transport and entertainment.

➢ Public bus ticket $2.50

➢ Movie ticket $14.00

➢ A meal at a restaurant $15 - $30
➢ Theme park ticket $50 

Food:

➢ Bottle of milk $2.00

➢ Loaf of bread $2.00

➢ Apples $3.00 per kilo

➢ Chicken breast $12.00 per kilo


----------



## Flames123

Hi all , 
Newbie here 
We will be in Brisbane this July. 
Any idea what the Cost of living is for a family of 5? 
2 adults and 3 kids ages 9-3?

Many thanks...


----------



## Kangroo

Actually i have considered this few times and i have taken out some medical center and quality accessories at some really expensive prices. And that was one of most reasonable, as what i have experienced in some other places. And that's a thoughts area out there when it comes to selecting.

online studying | online language tutor | free online math tutoring


----------



## Lindaa

I've lived in *Brisbane* for a year and the cost definitely depends on your habits and life style, but I've also found that if you spend some time looking into where you can get the best deals etc. you can reduce the cost quite significantly.

My personal experience:
Renting an apartment, pr. week: $150-300 in a share-house, $250-400 for a studio/one bedroom, $300-sky-high for a 2-bedroom and upwards, depending on standards and location.

Grocery shopping: $50 a week for 1 person shopping at Coles, IF you shop consciously and pay attention to price/offers etc.

Bus: $40 month if you just use it occationally - if you take bus/train to/from work every day it will amount to probably that a week.

Eating out: $10-30 for a meal, $5-10 for a glass of wine (same for a beer), $10-20 for a drink. You can get all of this a fair bit cheaper as well though, there are restaurants/pubs that sell OK bottles of wine for $20 and have offers on pitchers of beer etc. A lot of places also have deals where you get a steak and a beer for as little as $15. It all depends on where you go.

We like to go out to eat a lot, go to the cinema, etc. so I thought I'd might share some of my tips for keeping the cost down 

Cinema: The tickets at South Bank Cinema are about half the price of for example the Cinema in the Myer Centre in Brisbane CBD. At South Bank Cinema they cost about $8-10 a ticket.

I have gotten a lot of EXCELLENT deals on hair-dressers (wow!), restaurants, wine-tastings, trips to Straddie and lots more through groupon.com.au and similar sites (such as Scoopon, Spreets etc.). They've really saved me a lot of money. I once got a cut, hair colour, hair treatment, ghd treatment, pedicure, manicure and quick facial for $49 through a Groupon! And I was really happy with the result as well! 

Generally, I find that there are a lot of good deals online, and that goes for grocery shopping at Coles as well - where they have online exclusives and deliver for as little as $7. It's also an excellent way of comparing prices of similar products!

Oh - and a good tip if you're looking to get a cheap pre-paid mobile subscription - get Lebara! They have a pre-paid monthly subscription at $39 called the Mega Plan that gives you unlimited text and calls within Australia, 3 GB data, and $10 a month for extras such as calling/texting abroad, MMS etc. http://www.lebara.com.au/mega


----------



## Jay_Cheung

*It's pretty cool*



Lindaa said:


> I've lived in *Brisbane* for a year and the cost definitely depends on your habits and life style, but I've also found that if you spend some time looking into where you can get the best deals etc. you can reduce the cost quite significantly.
> 
> My personal experience:
> Renting an apartment, pr. week: $150-300 in a share-house, $250-400 for a studio/one bedroom, $300-sky-high for a 2-bedroom and upwards, depending on standards and location.
> 
> Grocery shopping: $50 a week for 1 person shopping at Coles, IF you shop consciously and pay attention to price/offers etc.
> 
> Bus: $40 month if you just use it occationally - if you take bus/train to/from work every day it will amount to probably that a week.
> 
> Eating out: $10-30 for a meal, $5-10 for a glass of wine (same for a beer), $10-20 for a drink. You can get all of this a fair bit cheaper as well though, there are restaurants/pubs that sell OK bottles of wine for $20 and have offers on pitchers of beer etc. A lot of places also have deals where you get a steak and a beer for as little as $15. It all depends on where you go.
> 
> We like to go out to eat a lot, go to the cinema, etc. so I thought I'd might share some of my tips for keeping the cost down
> 
> Cinema: The tickets at South Bank Cinema are about half the price of for example the Cinema in the Myer Centre in Brisbane CBD. At South Bank Cinema they cost about $8-10 a ticket.
> 
> I have gotten a lot of EXCELLENT deals on hair-dressers (wow!), restaurants, wine-tastings, trips to Straddie and lots more through and similar sites (such as Scoopon, Spreets etc.). They've really saved me a lot of money. I once got a cut, hair colour, hair treatment, ghd treatment, pedicure, manicure and quick facial for $49 through a Groupon! And I was really happy with the result as well!
> 
> Generally, I find that there are a lot of good deals online, and that goes for grocery shopping at Coles as well - where they have online exclusives and deliver for as little as $7. It's also an excellent way of comparing prices of similar products!
> 
> Oh - and a good tip if you're looking to get a cheap pre-paid mobile subscription - get Lebara! They have a pre-paid monthly subscription at $39 called the Mega Plan that gives you unlimited text and calls within Australia, 3 GB data, and $10 a month for extras such as calling/texting abroad, MMS etc.


the experience is very clear and useful. 
seems like playing sand on the bench should be a good activity for weekend, at least, cost saving.


----------



## [ Social Network ]

The life in Australia is very expensive, but the rent-prices are really low.
Will 1000 USD per month can suit anybody in Australia as a salary?


----------



## Lindaa

[ Social Network ] said:


> The life in Australia is very expensive, but the rent-prices are really low.
> Will 1000 USD per month can suit anybody in Australia as a salary?


As I know people have made this mistake before - remember that the prices you see for rent are per week, and not per month... I think you can have an OK life in Australia earning $500 a week ($2000/month), but anything below that would be quite difficult in my opinion. It all depends though, as people spend their money differently. Personally, I need at least $3000 a month in order to live comfortably.


----------



## Jahangir Habib

*New Commer*

Dear All,
We are a family of father, mother, a 12 year daughter & 10 year son arriving in Sydney in October 2013 as pr migrant. We will be looking for job after arrival. We have decided to live in Lakemba. We plan to rent a 2 bedroom apartment, which would cost us approx 250 AUD / week (correct me if I am wrong). I have a few questions:
1) How much would taxi cost us from Sydney Airport to Lakemba?
2) Till we finding an apartment to rent, How much it will cost us monthly to live in ashfield? 
3) When school semester will be start? How many cost of schooling? 
4) Can I get any advantage as pr?
5) How can I get a hospitality job.

Request to advise & also can share experiance

Many Thanks

Jahangir Habib


----------



## azza

Hi, I will be moving to Gold Coast as a PhD student in January 2014. I was hoping someone can advise on the cost of living for myself and my family (husband and 2 little boys of 2 1/2 years and 10 months. 
Thanks,


----------



## Dreams

Anyone know the cheapest way and route from Brisbane Airport To Mooloolaba sunshine coast? 

Thanks,

--Dreams


----------

